# This is why I don't trace circuits from photos



## Robert

*Where does the trace coming from the left end of R21 go?*






Spoiler



*Lug 3 of the 9mm pot, right?  Wrong.  Look closer.*





It doesn't go _anywhere_.   Sneaky joker put a cut in the trace and tried to obscure with the silkscreen.  

This was done twice on the PCB, in addition to goop and a handful of "dummy" components just intended to prevent tracing.


----------



## Dali

Robert said:


> This was done twice on the PCB, in addition to goop and a handful of "dummy" components just intended to prevent tracing.
> [/spoiler]



Wow, "fake parts" seems like another level in "security by obscurity" !

Which in IT, just doesn't work...


----------



## Nostradoomus




----------



## Robert

Dali said:


> Which in IT, just doesn't work...



It didn't work in this case either.


----------



## Ratimus

It makes me so happy to know you don't trace from photos! I think all the goop and fakery is so stupid; you have to do it to every single unit, but it only takes 1 patient person with a multimeter and some dental tools to render it pointless! It's an annoyance, not a barrier.

In a former life I used to reverse-engineer obsolete aircraft electronics and create FAA-approved repair procedures for them. I once reversed engineered a power supply that had custom-wound transformers, unmarked components, and 7 different PCBs at various heights, all connected with 42 gauge flying leads and completely encased in hard epoxy. Another time it was a 4" by 7", 14-layer pcb with smd components on both sides. If those can be reverse engineered, you can be damn sure somebody's going to figure out what kind of stuffing is in your "cornish game hen"!


----------



## HamishR

Do you mind telling what the pedal pictured above is?


----------



## music6000

HamishR said:


> Do you mind telling what the pedal pictured above is?


It looks like a *Simple* circuit to my eye!


----------



## Robert

And now for the second installment of "This is why I don't trace circuits from photos"...

Here we have a sneaky little decoy transistor, all three pins are grounded, it does _nothing _but add confusion.


----------



## carlinb17

Robert said:


> And now for the second installment of "This is why I don't trace circuits from photos"...
> 
> Here we have a sneaky little decoy transistor, all three pins are grounded, it does _nothing _but add confusion.
> View attachment 16463


Maybe its like a spare tire... just in case of an emergency?


----------



## JamieJ

Is that the pedal company that will give you a royal like tone? Some would say king like.


----------



## Robert

Verily.


----------



## Robert

carlinb17 said:


> Maybe its like a spare tire... just in case of an emergency?



Could be, but that'd be like putting a spare tire on a set of skis....    There are no other transistors in there.


----------



## andare

JamieJ said:


> Is that the pedal company that will give you a royal like tone? Some would say king like.


The one with a waiting list so long that people forget they were ever on it and then when their turn comes up they ask strangers who know nothing of their music which features to ask for?


----------



## Robert

Not that one, but you're close.


----------



## Juhdemuh

This one adds Power to your Blues!


----------



## fig

_That's what I said, booty twaps!_


----------



## danfrank

If the manufacturers were really serious they would pack about 4 ozs of C4 in the pedal and finish it off with a tamper switch on the enclosure... An added benefit would be instant stage effects during the show! That would be clever...


----------



## uranium_jones

I can tell it's fake because there's no trim pot to dial in that transistor bias


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> And now for the second installment of "This is why I don't trace circuits from photos"...
> 
> Here we have a sneaky little decoy transistor, all three pins are grounded, it does _nothing _but add confusion.
> View attachment 16463


What's the Scoop, is it Transparent?


----------



## Feral Feline

Freq'n idjit's waste of a transistor...  

The waste of time, effort and money is stupendous.


----------



## Coda

Feral Feline said:


> Freq'n idjit's waste of a transistor...
> 
> The waste of time, effort and money is stupendous.


Not a waste at all. What else are you supposed to do with all those out of spec Jfets?…


----------



## finebyfine

I like the idea of boobie-trap components if only to make the pcb look more aesthetically pleasing lmao


----------



## Coda

finebyfine said:


> I like the idea of boobie-trap components if only to make the pcb look more aesthetically pleasing lmao


Now that you mention it, some of the larger film caps do look an awful lot like Claymore Mines…


----------



## Barry

It looks to be well grounded!


----------



## Stickman393

Huh.

I mean, come on.  At least arrange the components in the shape of a middle finger if you're gonna go this route.

This is just passive-aggressive.


----------



## music6000

Feral Feline said:


> Freq'n idjit's waste of a transistor...
> 
> The waste of time, effort and money is stupendous.


Half the Pedals with Valves in them tend to do nothing but draw a crowd!!!


----------



## Feral Feline

Coda said:


> Not a waste at all. What else are you supposed to do with all those out of spec Jfets?…


Diodes ... wire them as clipping diodes...


----------



## Markus Kersius

So it's a Monarchical Sound Azure Strength pedal confirmed? 
Will it be compact or the same size as the original?
I am quite stoked on this one!


----------



## Robert

Markus Kersius said:


> Will it be compact or the same size as the original?



125B.


----------



## JamieJ

Those dip switch position markers are awesome!


----------



## Coda

So, it’s obviously a Fuzz Face…


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> 125B.
> 
> View attachment 16627


Looks like room to spare!


----------



## caiofilipini

Coda said:


> So, it’s obviously a Fuzz Face…


It's always a Fuzz Face.


----------



## Feral Feline

Whether Facial Fuzz or Sube Treamer, I'll have a swig from this GLASS of blue cool-aid, if it's not too WARM around the EDGE.

I could use a boost that gives me a full range of transparent power in the bass.


Do I really need 3 LEDs though?


----------



## Robert

We're gonna need a couple 1P5T rotary switches soon too....  unrelated projects.


----------



## Stickman393

caiofilipini said:


> It's always a Fuzz Face.


----------



## fig

There goes months of therapy


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> We're gonna need a couple 1P5T rotary switches soon too....  unrelated projects.


You can't maybe shove in another diode or cap for an even 6? I didn't see any 5s at SB, Tayda, SBP, or Mouser.


----------



## Robert

I'm going to have to order them custom.

This is a fairly specific circuit.


----------



## fig

Hear that gang? A clue!


----------



## Robert

The 1P12T rotary switches from Tayda have a washer than can limit them to any number of stops but I don't think I can make everything fit in a 125B using those....

Alternatively we could use a pair of toggle switches or the potentiometer-as-a-rotary trick from the older version of the Arachnid...    but the ideal solution is to just order a bunch of the _correct _part...   It'll benefit two separate projects.


----------



## fig

[Hot Item] Power Control PCB Sp5t 5 Position Mini Rotary Switches
					

Model NO.: RS16 Rotary Number: Single Button Usage: Electrical Appliance, Machinery, Communication, Vehicle, Toys, Digital Products Standard: Standard Structure: Self-Reset Operation: Knob



					m.made-in-china.com


----------



## Robert

Yep, that's the ones.

I'm playing around with a design that _might _squeeze the larger ones in....

I'm waiting on the second pedal in this series to arrive so I can see how many components are involved.   I want both projects to use the same switch, whichever one it is.    It'd be great if it was something available from the common suppliers, but if not, that's the one we'll use.


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> I'm going to have to order them custom.


But, that’ll take ages to arrive.


----------



## fig

I'll grab some and see if they come through....500 you say?


----------



## Robert

benny_profane said:


> But, that’ll take ages to arrive.



Not sure if you're being clever or not......  but yes..... yes it will.


----------



## Robert

I have an order in for them but won't get any info until after the Chinese holiday is over. (three more days)


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> Not sure if you're being clever or not......  but yes..... yes it will.


We’re on the same page.


----------



## fig

benny_profane said:


> We’re on the same page.


I'm still browsing the TOC...be there shortly


----------



## Robert

This is the page we're referring to.


----------



## fig

That was an addendum and I've missed several memos since the last briefing.


----------



## carlinb17

I am the walrus, goo goo!


----------



## Stickman393

caiofilipini said:


> It's always a Fuzz Face.


----------



## fig

Hey, is that stickcat?


----------



## Popnfreshbass

Robert said:


> We're gonna need a couple 1P5T rotary switches soon too....  unrelated projects.


Walrus Eras maybe?!?


----------



## scheffehcs

Popnfreshbass said:


> Walrus Eras maybe?!?


Hmm Eras + Ages would make sense


----------



## Popnfreshbass

scheffehcs said:


> Hmm Eras + Ages would make sense


Those would both be killer. My local shop doesn’t carry walrus so I haven’t tried out an Eras yet.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> 125B.
> 
> View attachment 16627


Coming Soon???


----------



## Robert

You know it is.


----------



## bowanderror

Mmmmh, already bracing for what the Ass & Clench switch is going to do...


----------



## manfesto

Robert said:


> I'm waiting on the second pedal in this series to arrive so I can see how many components are involved.   I want both projects to use the same switch, whichever one it is.    It'd be great if it was something available from the common suppliers, but if not, that's the one we'll use.


If it'd be helpful I have the Red Five-State Pedal at home, I can pop the back off and take a pic?


----------

